# Working with cupped 1 x 12 pine boards How do I do it?



## nicksorenson (Jun 2, 2008)

I'm building guitar amp cabinets with 1x12 pine and have a continual problem with cupped and bowed boards. I'm using a jig (Keller) to make the ends dovetailed. It works very nicely except that the boards are cupped. Is there a way to make sure everything comes together nice and true?

My guess is make sure everything is clamped nice and tight with pipe clamps when glued. Is that right?

Sorry if that's a dumb question! I'm new to woodworking.
thanks!!
Nick


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Nick

Just about all 12" boards will be cupped if not now in time,, once a tree always a tree..

It's best rip them down to two or 3 parts then glue them backup...the norm is right down the heart wood of the plank...

I know it sounds like alot more work and it is, BUT if you don't do it now you will have a great bow and arrow cabinet...


========


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Nick, if the grain pattern is not important you can buy boards made from 1x2" strips glued to useful sizes like 12, 18 or 24" widths. These are available in both pine and hardwood such as aspen. If the grain is important consider using veneered plywood with the edges dressed with veneer or an edge cap.


----------



## nicksorenson (Jun 2, 2008)

Mike said:


> Nick, if the grain pattern is not important you can buy boards made from 1x2" strips glued to useful sizes like 12, 18 or 24" widths. These are available in both pine and hardwood such as aspen. If the grain is important consider using veneered plywood with the edges dressed with veneer or an edge cap.



That would actually be very nice. The grain doesn't matter at all. Every amp I'm building for the time being will be covered by a vinyl material. So, joined 1x2's would work perfect. Are they comparably priced to 1x12?


----------



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

It would be a lot less work to use 3/4" plywood, or MDF, although MDF is heavy.
If you're just making the amp case, 1/2" would be acceptible. 3/4" for speakers.


----------



## nicksorenson (Jun 2, 2008)

This is very true if it were just from a workability perspective. However in the case of audio equipment there's quite a bit of hype about what wood works for certain sounds. Also there is the reality side (beyond the hype side) of what sounds best. Of course tradition determines what we 'think' sounds best and pine unfortunately is the industry standard for small combo guitar amps. So... I'm stuck with it. Fun!! 



AxlMyk said:


> It would be a lot less work to use 3/4" plywood, or MDF, although MDF is heavy.
> If you're just making the amp case, 1/2" would be acceptible. 3/4" for speakers.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

I do hate to give an opposing view to a fellow member, but, during my 50 working years in the consumer electronics industry I had a steady trickle of guitar amps/speakers for repair, professional and beginners both for repair to the amps. or re-coning of the literally blown drivers which gave me an insight into the cabinets and I don't recall ever seeing one made from Pine, besides which the guys who use this equipment spend heaps of money on devices to DISTORT the sound! I never did understand the latter as most of my work was on top end audio where distortion figures around 0.001% were achievable. Plywood would be my choice.


----------



## nicksorenson (Jun 2, 2008)

harrysin said:


> I do hate to give an opposing view to a fellow member, but, during my 50 working years in the consumer electronics industry I had a steady trickle of guitar amps/speakers for repair, professional and beginners both for repair to the amps. or re-coning of the literally blown drivers which gave me an insight into the cabinets and I don't recall ever seeing one made from Pine, besides which the guys who use this equipment spend heaps of money on devices to DISTORT the sound! I never did understand the latter as most of my work was on top end audio where distortion figures around 0.001% were achievable. Plywood would be my choice.


Wow, someone else into electronics and wood working! Great! 

The main reason I'm using pine is that the 1950's - 1970's Fender Tube amps were made using Pine for the cabinet and plywood for the speaker baffle. Almost all of the quality Fender amps had Pine cabs. Now the ReIssues have MDF cabinets. But they're not as good sounding. And there are lots of corners cut. 

Marshall on the other hand used almost ALL plywood. Both are known as great amps. But... for some reason I'm using pine. I guess partly because my amps are closer to the vintage Fender tube amp product line than Marshall's line up. I may try one with 100% plywood and see what it sounds like.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Nick

If you used the search tool on the forum, you will find many members that have made speaker boxes plus some... 

Some GREAT boxes.. 

===


----------

